# Bootcamp : écran noir, impossible d'installer (Windows7/MBP)



## B-one (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais installer windows 7 sur mon macbook pro unibody 15".
Je créé donc une partition à l'aide de l'assistant bootcamp (de 70GB), puis je clique sur continuer et l'ordinateur redémarre.
Ici, un écran noir qui dure indéfiniement (pourtant les ventilos tournent, et des fois le disque travaille) et je n'ai pas accès à l'installateur de windows.
J'ai déjà cherché le problème sur google et les forums, mais cela concerne souvent l'iMac, et puis j'ai lu que ces problèmes étaient sensés être résolus avec la version 3/3.1 de bootcamp.

Auriez-vous des idées ?
Merci beaucoup par avance


----------



## moebius80 (12 Septembre 2010)

si tu appuies sur la touche alt au redémarrage et que tu choisis de booter sur le DVD d'installation de Windows ?


----------



## B-one (12 Septembre 2010)

Cela fait exactement la même chose quand je boot sur le DVD d'install.
Le pire, c'est que j'avais réussi à installer ce windows 7, depuis le même dvd, il y a de ça 6 mois.
Rien n'a changé à part les différentes mises à jour d'OSX...


----------



## moebius80 (12 Septembre 2010)

tu peux essayer cela :
1) eteint ton mac
2) débranche le cable d'alim (au moins 30 secondes)
3) allume le mac et maintien la touche alt enfoncé jusqu'à ce que tu vois ton disque dur et ton DVD d'installation de Windows (qui est dans le lecteur)
4) choisis sur quoi tu veux booter


----------



## B-one (12 Septembre 2010)

Toujours rien, quand je choisis le DVD de Windows un écran noir apparaît et je suis obligé de forcer le redémarrage manuel.


----------



## moebius80 (12 Septembre 2010)

tu es sur que ton DVD fonctionne bien ?


----------



## luffy555 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de Déterrer ce Topic car j'ai exactement le même problème avec le même ordinateur et je n'arrive pas à le régler...

J'ai cherché et essayé de nombreuses solutions mais rien n'y fait, je vous demande donc votre aide

Merci


----------



## luffy555 (21 Mars 2011)

petit Up au cas ou


----------



## stilgart (2 Mai 2011)

up .... 

et pour répondre au message precedent oui le boot se fait bien sur le CD ou sur la partition !!! 
windows démarre correctement => musique de demarrage au bout d'un certain temps 
croyant a un bug windows j'ai formaté et essayer de remettre windows => le CD se lance on l'entends et ensuite plus rien exactement comme lors d'une instal normal et qu'il attend de savoir sur qu'elle partition on install windows .... 

si vous avez une solution ???? 
j'avais l'intention de formater completement le mac mais sans grande conviction! 

++


----------



## RTNW (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je me permet de rejoindre ce post car j'ai moi aussi un problème similaire.
J'ai voulu installer xp sur une partition de mon imac 24' en utilisant boot camp sans me soucier éventuels protocoles bizarroïdes.

J'ai crée une partition lors du changement de mon DD (pour un plus gros), j'ai utilisé boot camp, j'ai choisi installer windows depuis un CD ou DVD, je choisi ma partition vierge, l'ordi redémarre et installe windows, jusque la impeccable, et pour finaliser l'installation, il redémarre automatiquement et a ce moment la une fois sur deux soit ecran noir avec gros curseur et tout bloque ou il reboot sur le CD et recommence l'installation depuis le début.

J'aurai au moins aime éjecter le CD de windows afin de voir la réaction mais pas moyen d'éjecter avec tous les moyens que j'ai pu voir sur le net : clic souris, option+cmd+o+f, x, etc...  ou de choisir sur quoi démarrer.

J'ai plus de solution et je me demande bien si je vais pouvoir récupérer ce qui est sur ma partition os x ??!! je protocole parraissait tellement simple d'accès que je ne me suis pas douté de tant d'ennuis

Merci


----------



## jimbo19 (31 Mai 2011)

Je me permet de rejoindre de post car j'ai en ce moment le même problème du blocage à l'écran de boot noir lors de l'install de win7.

J'ai un iMac 20" sous snowleopard. J'ai fais toutes les maj possibles puis lancé l'assistant bootcamp pour partitioner et rebooter après insertion du DVD de win7, après le reboot --> je reste bloqué à l'écran noir avec une "_" qui clignote. le DVD tourne puis s'arrête et plus rien...

J'ai testé avec 4 version différentes de win (32 et 64bit) et j'ai même récupéré le DVD d'un ami qui a réussi à l'installé sur son iMac 27" et rien.

*Avez-vous une piste ?*

J'ai vu une procédure pour installer via une clés USB, vous pensez que ca peut marcher ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

N'oubliez pas, que c'est avec Bootcamp que vous installerez Windows de *A* (partition) à *Z* (demande d'insertion du Disque de Windows, ou clef USB pour les doués) ... toute autre méthode est vouée à l'échec


----------



## jimbo19 (31 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, que c'est avec Bootcamp que vous installerez Windows de *A* (partition) à *Z* (demande d'insertion du Disque de Windows, ou clef USB pour les doués) ... toute autre méthode est vouée à l'échec


Je comprend pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

jimbo19 a dit:


> Je comprend pas ?



Que dire, que faire dans ce cas ? 
On va s'informer sur >>> :> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/bootcamp.html
Après ça tout sera clair!!!


----------



## jimbo19 (7 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Que dire, que faire dans ce cas ?
> On va s'informer sur >>> :> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/bootcamp.html
> Après ça tout sera clair!!!



Merci pour le lien, mais je m'étais déjà bien renseigné sur la procédure et je l'ai suivi à la lettre. Malgré cela j'avais ce problème de blocage à l'écran noir. D'où mon post.

Enfin, j'ai trouvé la solution en installant rEfit qui a réussit à booter sur le DVD d'install de win7 alors qu'à la base il devait me servir à booter sur une clés USB (que je n'ai pas réussi à faire dailleurs lol).

Tout est bien qui fini bien finalement =)


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2011)

L'écran est tout à fait noir ?
Où y a-t-il un curseur clignotant ?
Ou encore est-il demandé d'entrer un chiffre au clavier ?


----------



## jimbo19 (9 Juin 2011)

Toumak a dit:


> L'écran est tout à fait noir ?
> Où y a-t-il un curseur clignotant ?
> Ou encore est-il demandé d'entrer un chiffre au clavier ?


J'étais bloqué sur un écran noir après le reboot de la machine avec un "_" qui clignote, sans aucune autre instruction, j'ai appuyé sur des touches ou F1 etc. ca ne changeait rien.

C'est à cette étape qu'il devrait charger windows ou le DVD d'install de windows. J'avais beau laisser tourner 1h rien ne se passait... rEfit m'a sauvé lol


----------



## Toumak (9 Juin 2011)

jimbo19 a dit:


> J'étais bloqué sur un écran noir après le reboot de la machine avec un "_" qui clignote, sans aucune autre instruction, j'ai appuyé sur des touches ou F1 etc. ca ne changeait rien.
> 
> C'est à cette étape qu'il devrait charger windows ou le DVD d'install de windows. J'avais beau laisser tourner 1h rien ne se passait... rEfit m'a sauvé lol



Oui, c'est bien ce qui me semblait.
C'est l'amorce du dvd qui n'allait pas.
Ca m'est arrivé avec certaines versions de dvd windows 7 ou vista, où j'ai dû recréer un dvd en laissant que la partie EFI...
Mais c'est bon à savoir qu'avec rEFIt, ça marche aussi


----------



## jcustom (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis comme beaucoup de gens sur ce forum ( et d'autres ) démoralisé par l'installation de Win 7 sur mon MbP 15' 2010 ; 8 Go. Je suis sous SL ; toutes màj faites.
Je précise de suite que je n'ai plus de super drive : défectueux ; je l'ai changé ( un peu vite ? ) par un Crucial C300 de 256 Go. Le HDD d'origine est resté à sa place. Je travaille ( j'essaye !!! ) avec un graveur DVD externe LaCie en USB.
J'ai acheté Parallels Desktop 6 et réussi à installer 2 machines virtuelles : 1 avec Win 7 32b et 1 avec Win 7 64b ( Win 7 légal évidemment ). Pour quoi 2 ? Pour essayer et ne garder que la plus " compatible avec mes besoins.
Les DVD Win 7 32 et 64 fonctionnent donc.

Je passe sur les problèmes de màj du firmware du SSD : obligé de tout démonter et de faire la màj avec le SSD dans une " ancienne " tour PC : impossible de màj avec un lecteur de DVD externe. Et c'est là que je veux en venir !!!
Tous les gens ( forums ; sites divers ; marchands et fabricants ) qui vantent le remplacement du superdrive par un SSD ne communique que TRES rarement sur la galère occasionnée par l'absence de superdrive INTERNE.
Je ne peut booter QUE sur mon DVD original de MacOSX.

J'ai donc fouiller sur les forums MacGe ( je les connais par coeur !!!).
J'ai le même problème que JIMBO 19 et TOUMAK :
La création de la clé USB bootable a fonctionné mais au redémarrage avec REFIT : rien ne se passe.
J'ai plusieurs logo : Mac OS ; un windows avec un logo de HD interne ( bootcamp ? ) ; un Windows avec un logo de HD externe ( ma clé USB ? ) et d'autres pour redémarrer ou éteindre le MAC.
Si je démarre avec la touche C appuyée : ecran noir avec plein de lignes finissant par not found et au final : hit a key to continue et mon clavier ne fonctionne pas ...
Parfois, un message me signale en Anglais que MAC ne permet pas de booter sur un periph USB ( si j'ai bien tout compris ).
Même avec REFIT , le lecteur de dvd externe n'est pas reconnu.

Si Jimbo 19 et Toumak pouvait m'expliquer comment ils ont procédé ?
Jimbo19 : Refit t'a sauvé mais as-tu un superdrive interne ou un lecter externe ?
Toumak : Pourrais-tu détailler cette histoire d'amorce du DVD de Win 7 " défectueuse " ? Comment faire pour recréer un dvd en ne laissant que la partie EFI ???

En espérant sincèrement une réponse, car 70 euros pour Parallels et 200 pour Win 7 : çà fais mal surtout quand çà ne fonctionne pas !!!
Merci d'avance.
jcustom


----------



## Toumak (15 Juin 2011)

Première chose, la touche C enfoncée ne marche que pour démarrer sur un lecteur optique (type cd/dvd).

Normalment si ta clé a bien été configurée, elle devrait apparaître dans rEFIt avec un logo de disque externe.

Pour l'histoire de l'amorce de certains dvd de windows, on reconnait le problème tout de suite : on sait démarrer sur le dvd mais il nous est demander d'entrer un choix, et malheureusement le clavier ne marche pas.

Si tu n'as pas rencontré ce problème, c'est que tu n'as pas ce problème.

Comme redit plus haut, une fois ta clé usb bien configurée avec windows 7 dessus, le mac est parfaitement capable de démarrer dessus.
Tu peux essayer de démarrer avec la touche alt enfoncée, et voir si il t'est proposé de démarrer sur la clé usb.
Sinon avec rEFIt, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.


----------



## jcustom (15 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir Toumak

J'ai essayé de démarrer de ma clé USB avec la touche C enfoncée car c'est la procédure que j'ai trouvé sur un post de MacGé : *Installer Windows 7 en BootCamp via clef USB sans CD* datant de Janvier 2011 par Tarkna.
Toute la manip a été faite en suivant ce post.
J'ai eu un mal fou à faire une image ISO du DVD de Win 7 ( j'ai essayé à partir de Win7 sous parallels dsktop avec : IMGBurn ; UltraISO ... échec : le WIN 7 USB DVD Tools de Microsoft ne voulait pas de mon ISO, le déclarant invalide ? Au final l'ISO a était réalisé sous MAC avec l'utilitaire Disk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. La clé USB comporte bien les fichiers du DVD, décompressés donc, mais comment être certain que cette clé est bien bootable ??? Le tools de Microsoft a-t'il bien fait son boulot ??? ).

Je me demande si le moment de la création de la partition Bootcamp ( avant - après l'installation de // Desktop ) a une importance ?
Idem pour l'installation de Refit ?

Sur l'écran de démarrage de mon Mac, avec Refit donc, j'ai une icone type Windows avec le logo disque externe : je pense que c'est ma clé USB mais quand je clique dessus, NO BOOT DEVICE " ? Ma clé semblerait être la cause du problème non ?

Si je boot du DVD ( dans le lecteur externe donc avec la touche ALT enfoncée ), il apparait sur l'écran ( en Anglais ) que le Mac ne peut pas booter sur un périph USB ??? J'ai une liste de lignes se terminant par .... NOT FOUND et PRESS A KEY TO CONTINUE et le clavier ne répond plus. Je crois que windows cherche des drivers type scsi ?

Lors d'une autre tentative/méthode, j'arrive à débuter l'install sur BOOTCAMP mais quand je choisi ma partition DISK 0 ; 3 BOOTCAMP, il me dit de la formater, je clique sur options avancées et là, une fenètre surgit et me dit en Anglais que MAC a empéché de formater cette partition ( de FAT en NTFS je pense ).

J'ai tellement galéré et tenté de méthodes pour installer WIN 7 sur Bootcamp que je fini par tout mélanger...

Ce dont je suis à peu près certain c'est que mon lecteur de DVD externe fonctionne ; que mes DVD de WIN 7 32 et 64 sont OK ( cf l'installation sur // Desktop ).
Reste à trouver une solution pour être certain que ma clé USB est bien bootable.
Si je ne peut pas me servir de mon lecteur de DVD externe, je ne vois pas comment je vais pouvoir faire d'où ma question : Comment faire pour recréer un dvd en ne laissant que la partie EFI ???
J'ai vraiment l'impression que le problème est un problème de BOOT.
Si tu as une idée ?
La solution " ultime " trouvée sur MACGé semble être de sortir le SSD du MAC, de l'installer dans un PC ; de commencer l'install de WIN 7 et de tout stopper au moment du redémarrage. De remonter le SSD dans le MAC et de finir en ayant redémarré le MAC avec la touche ALT... Compliqué et dangereux pour le Hardware non?

2 Dernière questions si tu le permets :
1 - penses-tu que l'emplacement du SSD à la place du superdrive et non à la place du HDD d'origine ait une responsabilité dans mon problème ?
2- et si j'essaye de créer la partition BOOTCAMP sur le HDD d'origine ? Il n'y a pas de MACOS dessus néanmoins : vais-je voir BOOTCAMP au démarrage en appuyant ALT ou bien dois-je (ré)installer MAC OS aussi sur ce 2ième DD ? Est-ce légal ?

Merci de m'avoir répondu en tout cas.


----------



## Toumak (15 Juin 2011)

OK.
Première chose, appuyer sur C au démarrage ne permet de démarrer QUE sur  un dc/dvd.
Et encore, je ne sais pas si ça marche avec un lecteur branché en usb.

Deuxièmement, rEFIt a l'air de bien faire son boulot.
Apparemment c'est le windows sur la clé usb qui a l'air d'avoir un soucis.

L'idéal serait de la tester sur un pc qui peut démarrer en usb.
De cette façon tu serais certain qu'elle marche ou pas


----------



## jcustom (15 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup

Je vais tester çà !
Si c'est bien la clé qui pose problème ( c'est une LaCie 16 Go achetée chez Apple ; formatée en NTFS avec l'utilitaire de disk de mon MbP ) : je fais quoi ?
J'essaye une autre clé USB ; un autre DVD de Win 7 ?
Je recommence avec le Tool Microsoft ou y a t'il un autre " moyen " ?

J'ai l'impression que je touche au but !!!


----------



## Toumak (15 Juin 2011)

A mon avis ce ne sont ni la clé ni le dvd qui sont en cause, mais plutôt la version modifiée du dvd que tu as mis sur la clé.
En gros tu as dû louper une étape lors de la création, ce qui empêche son bon fonctionnement.

La manière la plus simple de le vérifier est d'utiliser la clé pour démarrer sur un pc.


----------



## jcustom (15 Juin 2011)

Je t'embète encore !!!

Je n'ai pas utilisé de DVD modifié : j'ai sorti le DVD de sa boite d'origine !!!
Je n'ai utilisé que le WIN 7 USB DVD Tools téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft et comme dit plus haut, une image de Win 7 réalisée avec l'utilitaire disk de Mac OS.
Je ne vois pas comment j'ai pu louper une étape !!!
Le Tools de Microsoft n'a que 4 étapes : il suffit de cliquer sur next et il fait tout tout seul ?

Pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment faire une clé USB bootable de Win 7 ?

Je suis au boulôt ( médecin de garde à l'hopital ) et je pense que çà va être difficile de tester ma clé sur le PC de mon bureau !!!

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------

Alors là, je suis *sidéré* : j'ai réussi à modifier la séquence de boot du PC de mon bureau à l'hosto !!! Il n'y a pas de protection sur le BIOS
Je choisi USB device en 1
Je redémarre donc sur ma clé USB et là : Win 7 commence à s'installer ; comme sur mes 2 machines virtuelles // Desktop à la maison.
Tu comprendra que je ne peut pas aller au terme de l'installation sinon le service informatique va me tomber dessus !!!
La clé est donc OK ; le DVD de Win 7 aussi ???

Le problème semble donc venir soit de mon lecteur de DVD externe ; de mon MAC ; de ma partition BOOTCAMP sur le SSD ; de REFIT ...

Si tu as une idée ?

Encore Merci.


----------



## Toumak (16 Juin 2011)

Ok, donc la clé semble hors de cause.
Une fois chez toi, refait le test en démarrant sur la clé, et donne moi le message EXACT affiché à l'écran.


----------



## tonrain (16 Juin 2011)

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème, je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera, mais chez moi une petite réinitialisation de la PRAM et VRAM: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR a fait tout son effet...


----------



## jcustom (17 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous

Merci de vous occuper de mon problème
Je suppose que vous êtes au dodo et vous avez raison !!!
Ma clé semble donc OK mais je n'arrive toujours pas à booter dessus et donc pas d'install possible de Win 7 sur Bootcamp
J'ai pris 2 photos du 1er écran Refit avec mon iPhone mais je n'arrive pas à les insérer sur ce post
Au démarrage avec Refit : je vois ma partition Mac OS ; ma partition Windows ( logo avec un HDD " interne " ) : c'est Bootcamp je pense ; ma clé USB ( logo Windows et icone disque externe ).
Si je clique sur la 3ème ( la clé USB je pense ) : démarrage et rapidement j'ai une 20taine de lignes :
Error : Not Found from Located icePath
Puis 1 ligne :
Error : Load Error while (re)opening our installation volume
Puis :
The firmware refused to boot from the selected volume. Note that external hard drives are not well-supported by Apple's firmware for legacy OS booting.
Puis :
Hit a key to continue mais mon clavier ne répond pas donc reset avec le bouton marche-arrêt du mbp.
J'ai effectué une réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la VRAM : çà n'a rien changé ...
Quand je regarde les infos concernant ma partition BOOTCAMP avec l'utilitaire de disque, il y a :
Capacité 44,72 Go ; Espace libre 44,71 Go ; Utilisé 6,1 Mo
Le système de fichiers est : Système de fichiers Windows NT ( compressed ) : je pensais avoir lu sur le forum MacGé que l'assistant Bootcamp créait la partition en FAT ou je me trompe ?
Cher Toumak, pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment te mettre à disposition les 2 jpg correspondants ?
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire d'autre ...
A plus et merci.


----------



## jcustom (17 Juin 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=61542&stc=1&d=1308268522
Voir la pièce jointe 61552


Voir la pièce jointe 61542


Voilà ; je n'arrive pas à mettre les photos dans le bon sens ...
J'ai supprimé Bootcamp ; refait une partition Bootcamp en Fat 32 cette fois.

Trim Enabler est installé ; serait-il responsable ???

Bonne nuit.


----------



## stilgart (30 Juin 2011)

toujours pas de news sur le probleme initial ? 
cad un ecran noir tout noir sans rien dessus 
des le debut du lancement d'une instal de windows quelque soit la version de mac os (test avec 1.5.3 jusque la 1.6.8 ) quelque soit le windows (fonctionnant parfaitement puisqu'il a permit d'installer d'autre mac sans souci et test avec windows XP et 7 originaux) 
le mac est vierge d'utilisation car partition supprimé et remise via un demarrage par firewire 
le cd et l'instal se lance correctement et avant de tout supprimé j'ai meem eu le droit a la musique de demarrage de windows 

precision pour mon cas l'ecran a etait changé dernierement il est neuf ! 
c'est un mac book pro 15" late 2008 

++


----------



## leymiris (15 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai tenté une installation de windows 7 sur mon mac, partition créer, il reboot. Là je tombe sur écran noir et  curseur clignotant et ça ne dépasse pas ce stade.. j'ai tenté d'éteindre et rebooter plusieurs fois en appuyant sur alt.

Puis j'ai enlevé une de mes barrettes de RAM et la HOP magique l'installation à démarré 

Peut-être que ça aidera certaine personne.


----------



## mfy2a (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai apparemment le même soucis.
jessaie depuis maintenant 2 jours de créer un multi boot sans succès.

ma machine : mbp 15" i7 2.2 de 2011 avec 8 go ram + 128 ssd et le 750 a la place du superdrive. j'ai un lecteur externe USB

mon souhait. avoir osx et debian sur le 128go, et win sur une partition de 50go sur le 2eme disk.

Alors le problème est le même, impossible de boot sur l'install d'un autre système.
j'ai essayé une clé usb avec debian, avec ubuntu ... RIEN
debian ou ubuntu sur CD .... RIEN
en Live CD ... RIEN
bootcamp pour une install de seven (officiel) ... RIEN

refit détecte bien le lecteur externe (dvd ou usb) mais une fois que je le sélectionne, on dirait que l'usb se désactive et le mac freez (soit sur le logo de l'os, soit sur un ecran qui reste noir).

j'ai dabords pensé que le firmware de permettait pas de boot depuis l'usb, mais si je met le dvd d'install d'OSX, IL BOOT dessus. donc il me refuse juste les autres OS.

les dvd/clé fonctionnent sur un PC, les live cd boot sur un autre mac ...

quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## mfy2a (5 Octobre 2011)

pb résolu en virant le 2em disk interne et en remettant le superdrive ... c'est assez pénible, je cherche toujours une solution pour boot de l'usb (clé ou lecteur)


----------

